
New Twitter Homepage - Reltair
https://twitter.com/
======
dredmorbius
The _real_ Twitter homepage:

[https://twitter.com/search-home](https://twitter.com/search-home)

(For those missing the point: present a homepage that's useful to those
landing on it. A concertina-wire-topped wall is not that. "Sign in / register"
landing pages are fucking idiotic in 2015.)

